# Oops - I did it again! Optima Lynxx



## Falco Frank (29 Aug 2017)

No bent in my garage at all prompted lots of searching.

I really, REALLY fancy a low racer but offering to px my trike for racer prompted no replies at all and sadly, for the meantime they are also above what I can comfortably afford for the meantime.

The real driver is that my fitness is at an all time low and my Toxy-TT was the only bike I've had in years that got me out cycling. My Trike was fun but in reality, I think I enjoyed working on it more than riding it.

Enter a Optima Lynxx, I'm hoping with a lighter frame than Toxy, a similar design but with a larger rear wheel and a more comfortable seat with a substantial rack system.

Of course, fun learning and modding times are ahead but I have to collect the ride first!


----------



## gavroche (29 Aug 2017)

Forgive me for asking as I am not familiar with such devices but the pedals seem to be very close to the handlebars, or is it just the picture? 
Good luck with your search anyway.


----------



## fixedfixer (29 Aug 2017)

Think the bars are on a hinge - we'l see if @Falco Frank confirms that.


----------



## sight-pin (29 Aug 2017)

Judging by the OP's avatar picture I'd say the bars swivel over.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Aug 2017)

fixedfixer said:


> Think the bars are on a hinge - we'l see if @Falco Frank confirms that.



They are. Don't have one myself, but this belongs to a mate of mine:


----------



## Falco Frank (29 Aug 2017)

Yes, @gavroche, the bars do indeed hinge to facilitate the rider getting on and off the machine. The screw stop in the middle is just to say visible to allow some adjustment of bar height. With my last two wheeled recumbent I toyed with under seat steering and might well do so again


----------



## Falco Frank (11 Sep 2017)

So, my new Steed is safely home and I've even managed a quick ride after a cursory check over. All up weight is quiet a bit lighter than my Avatar pic 'Toxy'. Good news is that pedalling is much easier than my previous two-wheeler, not sure if this due to gearing, improved drive line or the larger rear wheel?
Down side is that the steering is SOOO nervous, going to have to do some checking in this area, pronto!

My 3 hour drive back home provided plenty of time to choose a suitable name for the Optima and so, to remind me of the lovely place I collected the bike from, 'Heriot', seems very appropriate. Cheers


----------



## Falco Frank (16 Sep 2017)

So, a few very short test rides and sessions to get used to the ride and tailor the fit...

Really pleased with quality; stainless steel fasteners everywhere, enclosed front mech cable run and good 22/34/42 front gearing. light holder and nice Alloy to polish...






Bars are taking some getting used to but SO adjustable, for height as well, when I get around to it:




[

Chainline is so simple, yet so smooth - only problem so far is that I thought the seat back would be high enough to use as a head rest but, it isn't - longer rides needed to see how my neck fares!






Ciao!


----------



## Time Waster (25 Oct 2017)

I've been looking into the Optima lynxx but there's not many reviews or indeed information out there about them. What's your opinion on them as a first time recumbent?

I've found one for what seems a good price but I've noticed Optima stopped producing recumbents for a while. Until 2016 according to what I've read but it's 2017 and I've not seen anything about them restarting production. They originally said they'd start up with a streamlined range and new models. 

Anyone got any views or more info on the company? Is it a risk buying an Optima recumbent if the company doesn't exist? Spares, etc.?


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Oct 2017)

The only real non standard part on a recumbent is the frame.
All other bits are either standard bike bits or for the other non standard bits (pulleys and seat) you can bodge to fit from another recumbent if needed.
So if the frames in good order, go for it .......


----------



## PaulM (25 Oct 2017)

Optima are still making and selling recumbent parts, see recumbentparts.com


----------



## Falco Frank (16 Apr 2018)

Does anyone have a manual by any chance please?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2018)

http://izrofwgk.tk/?xkfay=optima-rider-trike-manual


----------



## Falco Frank (18 Apr 2018)

Many Thanks for trying @classic33 but:

"Host Error - Bad Gateway"???


----------



## PaulM (29 Apr 2018)

How are you getting on with the Lynxx? It looks to be in fantastic condition. Did you get used to the steering?


----------



## Falco Frank (30 Apr 2018)

Hi @PaulM , thanks for asking!

Been doing regular hour stints on the turbo due to the chronic weather up here of late but a couple of short rides have shown there is NO SUBSTITUTE, road riding!!!

Ive changed to the lowest possible seating position now and find it more comfortable, the suspension is good, thought it too soft but does its job fine and I forget about it on the move. Gearing and ride are MUCH better than my Toxy TT but the steering is SO nervous at lower speeds that Ive bought a wider Schwalbe road crusier 20" x 1.75 for the front to try asap. 

For some reason I'm finding my feet slipping of the flat pedals so will be swapping to clips soon, bagged a nice ebay bargain of some Shimano AM9 MTB shoes that are very cumfy.

Next issue is a location for a water bottle cage. None supplied, tried a velcro on unit and found it lacking, might see if I can strap a camelbak onto the seat somehow...

Which leads onto a final winge of the seat pad. A Ventisit type design (I think) but with no cover, so I'm sat on the cell structure, which is good , as I have not been 'sweaty' at all (yet) but the edges are very irritating on bare skin (neck and legs) - a single layer of clothing in the areas cures the problem totally. I might trim the 90° edges down - if summer ever arrives this year!!!

Ciao


----------

